# Saddle and a pied bluecheck offspring?



## RamenNoodle (Apr 19, 2012)

Just wondering, what will the babies turn out to be if I paired these two?
Do you call that bluecheck, a pied?
Darkcheck saddle is a cock and bluecheck pied is a hen...


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

You will get blues, Unlikely you will get browns but is genetically possible. They will be DC, Checks or if they both carry Bar you could get Barred babies., Yes the BC is classed as pied. You may get all sorts of pied patterns with these two, I imagine through selection you could get some nice saddles too.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's possible all the babies will be DC's. A lot of saddle people keep their colors together. But if not checks or maybe even bars are possible. Varying amounts of white in the kids, mostly around the head and flights if nothing else. I've had some mismarked saddles from a saddle x non saddle pairing and some that were just pied and some that were heavily pied (splashed).


----------



## RamenNoodle (Apr 19, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> You will get blues, Unlikely you will get browns but is genetically possible. They will be DC, Checks or if they both carry Bar you could get Barred babies., Yes the BC is classed as pied. You may get all sorts of pied patterns with these two, I imagine through selection you could get some nice saddles too.


Interesting.. Thanks alot.


----------



## RamenNoodle (Apr 19, 2012)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It's possible all the babies will be DC's. A lot of saddle people keep their colors together. But if not checks or maybe even bars are possible. Varying amounts of white in the kids, mostly around the head and flights if nothing else. I've had some mismarked saddles from a saddle x non saddle pairing and some that were just pied and some that were heavily pied (splashed).



I like mismarked saddles.
Thanks!


----------



## RamenNoodle (Apr 19, 2012)

.......,.......... hehe


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

RamenNoodle said:


> .......,.......... hehe


what's funny?


----------



## RamenNoodle (Apr 19, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> what's funny?


Just happy caused they having eggs soon..


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

the hen is young yet she is in her molt from baby to adult, how old is she? i wouldn't let her have any babies if shes younger that 8 month old, i waited till our birds where at least 10 month before i let them have just 1 baby.
i have two pieds that could pass for mis marked saddles yet i have no saddles in my flock


----------



## RamenNoodle (Apr 19, 2012)

horseart4u said:


> the hen is young yet she is in her molt from baby to adult, how old is she? i wouldn't let her have any babies if shes younger that 8 month old, i waited till our birds where at least 10 month before i let them have just 1 baby.
> i have two pieds that could pass for mis marked saddles yet i have no saddles in my flock



Actually the hen is 1 year now.
Oooo,, I wanna see your two pieds.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

this is Rock Star & Rocky, both are from a t-check pied cock bird and a blue bar splash hen. rocky is older by 4 months.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

You will get saddle marked birds of check and bars if they carry it. You will get lots of splashes. Regular.birds with random white spots,(looks like white paint splashed on them. You will also get mismarks, soild bird with little white like a few fights or something like the mother.
​


----------



## RamenNoodle (Apr 19, 2012)

horseart4u said:


> this is Rock Star & Rocky, both are from a t-check pied cock bird and a blue bar splash hen. rocky is older by 4 months.


Wow, really nice Splashes! 
Awesome. I love it.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah these ywo are my favorite from that pair so far.. i've gotten a blue bar splash with just a white head and flights, a check splash with white patches on head and white flights, one that looks just like dad ( t-check white head white flights ) a check splash with some white on head and white flights and these two and a youngster now that is blue bar white head, flights and tail.


----------



## RamenNoodle (Apr 19, 2012)

Finally, been busy, Haven't update..
I'll get pictures of their two offsprings..


----------

